# Will Mellon be here tonight?



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

As some of you know Mellon chickened out on our last fishing trip..He is supposed to be at my house tonight at 11:30....He was also supposed to be able to get bait which he was unable to do agin  ..I got some small bait, not expecting much..I guess if he just shows up it will be a plus.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I've got bait, you know my number! What gives!!!??


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Tom, I dont have your number, maybe Bryan does..Man my spots are hard to fish, are you sure you want to try them?

If it dont storm to bad we are going agin tomorrow evening, you are welcome to go if you want...Really I hope it does storm up untill we leave it may turn the fish on.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

ya i think a good rain will turn them on real good.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Me and Bryan went out friday and saturday night, not a hit..Did not help it got up to 102 degrees here today.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

The place I work at had a huge fish fry. This whole weekend I was tied up, but had a blast none the less 

I had to be there for the whole event. I'm off Monday, Tuesday, Wendsday - heading to SE Ohio to do some flatheading with a friend over there since no one wants to fish with me down here


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

This weekend was an absoulete waste. Nothing, Nada, I guess in comparison to the reports others have or have not had, Jack & I have been lucky so far, well at least I have, poor Jack is flatheadless since early June!!!!!  

A good friend once told me the best flathead fishing is during a drought. I think he was smoking crack.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, your last post has set a record for typos.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

GUys, I am surprised but my buddy Jack has went easy on me. Last night in the first 1 hour+ I had a pole in the water for a total of 10 minutes. We fised directly in the casting path of a huge tree. Yeap I hit that baby good! I think there is an 11 inch crappie on a Khale hook still hanging from the branch! I was so mad, I threw the rod on thr ground & gave up for a while. After being there for about an hours & a half I had both lines in the water, then thought I had a 10 or 15 flattie, turned out to be a monster fighting Softshell. I think the turtle was between 7-10 pounds, but he was a fighter thats for sure, darn near broke the freaking Glow Stick I was using. Guess that sort of answered the question whether or not those rods would handle a 30 flattie in a river.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job in correcting that post..I have a pic of that turtle I will post shortly..I hope the water cools down some by labor day..Looks like the end of september early oct before things heat up.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Heres Bryan with his bigflathead of the night.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some sexy legs if I dont mind saying so.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

the turtle's legs??


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

NO Mine!!!!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a monster turtle!

Okay I'm heading out, hitting BPS then going flatheading for the next few days. I'll post results when I get back. I'll post a picture of his wife with one she got recently right before I leave.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay here we go! This is my friends wife:










Now, how many ways does that photo make you jealous??


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Only one, the huge fish!


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Heres one I caught Saturday Night @ Lake Logan, I think its bigger than Mellon's.  

20lb Flathead









Cat Mazter


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

True............. but I didn't loose a $100 fish at the bank either!!!!  That has to be tough. When (not if, but WHEN) I catch a big one, I will be bringing it to the scales ASAP. Get it weighed, wrote down & veriffied then I will go back out. This assures not only of a quick & secure weigh in but also it assures of a lively fish that is released. You can also make a very easy, cheap large aireator out of a billege pump & cooler. I have seen these systems mounted in Jon boats & have even seen some of the six foot coolers mounted like this. A six foot cooler should be able to hold any cat you'd be able to catch in Ohio!!!!! :B 

How on earth are people only catching 3 & 4 pounds of catfiah & winning these tourneys? When I have fished Logan for cats, I've only been skunked once I think & we usually manage a 7 or 8 pounder, in addition to the small ones. I guess I'm going to have to enter the tourtneys & show you guys how its done.  I juts hate giving up a potential river night to fish a lake, but I'm going to have to do it! :B


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I would rather be skunked on a river than fish a lake...LOL


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I didnt lose it at the Bank, I lost it in Middle of the Lake when Pulling up to go in to weigh in.  It wont happen again I know that !

You guys are too funny, The lake is good fishing if you know when & where to fish it. 

Hey Mellon- Whats your total weight this year in Flatheads ? I am getting close to 160lbs in the Flatheads I have caught this year from a *Lake* :B ! Is the river really better than that ?  

Ill show you how to fish if you need some help fishing a Lake.   

Cat Mazter


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll always be a river fisherman 1st, always have been. I still dont understand how 3 & 4 pounds are winning the tourneys. Are the others decent fishermen? Shoot I may have to enter them based more upon a business decision!  $100 for a nights worth of fishing isnt too bad. Heck thats almost like cheating. Getting paid to fish for cats, WOW!, plus it's not even a pay lake, it's a public lake. Man, county me in next year.  


As Robby can attest to (& Magis & Misfit) OHIO's lakes do hold some MONSTER cats. :B


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Ed just a question, how many times have you had to fish logan to catch that many -lbs of fish..Mellon and I have to work alot of hrs, and we just cant devote that many hrs to lake fishing..Especially if it takes alot of trips just to catch 1 big fish..With our limited days off we try to put ourselfs in the situation to catch the most fish..It has not been working


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

> I would rather be skunked on a river than fish a lake...LOL





> we try to put ourselfs in the situation to catch the most fish..It has not been working


It seems Jacko that you have gotton the first one correct. However wrong that statement is! 

The second statement is the answer to your problems. Fish a lake, you will always catch the most fish there, well most always. Sure you may not catch many huge fish in a lake but like Dip says "when I get tired of catching 5-10 lbers I'll quit fishing" Or something like that. 

There is alot to be said about just going out, getting your bait, throwing it out and setting in a chair and waiting for a fish. No hassles, just showing up and fishing.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

If it's not 20-lbs it's not a fish to me..I catch very few fish...LOL


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmm Jack, that USED to be what we said (back in April) but now I think we said if it isnt 10 pounds it isnt a fish. Remember we had to get more liberal on our requirements!


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Went through my fish log, I am somewhere between 375lbs and 400lbs of catfish , all but about 15lbs from the GMR. almost all flatheads. Maybe 20lbs of those numbers are channels.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Mellon I love your added Tag line  LMAO

Guys to tell you the truth I have only Fished for Catfish about 12 times this year, I cant go out as much as you think. My Back really holds me back alot. I love river fishing too, But I have done better targeting the Larger Fish in the Lake. I only use Big Bait for Big Cats, No Liver or Shrimp, Only Live Fish or Cut Shad in Large Chunk's. I fish for Big Fish Only, I could catch alot of Little ones, But thats not as much fun as having the Big one at weigh in.  ( Or Not have it)  You know the Lake Im fishing, Its not Big or over populated with Big Cats. It is a hard fishing Lake most of the time for the Bigger fish. I just try to read the water & the Weather, along with the Moon & Pick my nites to go. I dont go as much as you may think or as much as Id like too.

But hey, Im having a great year fishing & thats all that matters, Right ?  

Cat Mazter

*2005* We are having tourneys the rest of the year too Sept 3rd 6pm-1am, Sept 17th, October 1st,8th,& 15th all will be held at Lake Logan behid the Beach Parking lot, Sign up is from 430pm till 6pm. See you there Mellon.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Mellon and I are gonna have to fish one of your tournys ED, We will probably get skunked


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, 

I'll have the boat ready just say when.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

There are times I get skunked too, The Big ones dont always coperate with me.  But the Fall Bite is going to be good, Ill be heading out a few times this week. I also need to get my Fish Finder put back on to find the Saugeye.  

It would be a Blast to fish with you both, I look forward to it.
Cat Mazter


----------

